
Why the Videogame Industry Is Powering Down on Employees - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-a-75-billion-business-is-getting-out-of-the-hiring-game-1491838235
======
tomcam
No-charge version at MSN [https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/why-a-
dollar75-billi...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/why-a-
dollar75-billion-industry-is-powering-down-on-employees/ar-BBzF4sg)

